

An API for retrieving info about higher education institutions - fosk
https://www.mashape.com/zaidos/gradnote

======
pla3rhat3r
Interesting concept. Not sure there's much difference using this vs a simple
Google search especially if you're just looking to get back basic information.
It'd be interesting to see filtered results based on classes offered
throughout a geographical area.

